# 14/36 Mod idea



## sambrent18 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm thinking about cutting out the 2 bench seats in my 14/36 jet jon and putting down foam between the ribs and aluminum on top with carpet over that. I want to get all the weight to the front as much as possible. I was wondering if i can put the fuel tank up front and build a small deck over it with my batteries. Will the motor pull the fuel from that far or does it need to be closer.

Thanks


----------



## susqyg3 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would think you should be fine.. SeaArk and a few other companies have had forward tanks for better weight distribution for a while now..


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 3, 2012)

What motor are you running on your boat? Thanks Todd


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 3, 2012)

I've got a 85 evinrude jet 30hp


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 3, 2012)

How well does that 30hp push that small of a boat?


----------



## gotmuddy (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet that thing flies! bordering on dangerous


----------



## lucescoflathead (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow


----------



## sambrent18 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well it's a 30 powerhead so i'm loosin some ya know. It pushes real good when it runs right still tweakin it a little. That's kinda my deal is when i'm by myself it rides nose high more than i like which i understand cause all the weight in the back. That's why i'm wanting to move alot of weight forward. My batteries are under the front bench seat but I would like to cut out both benches and extend the front just enough to cover gas tank and batteries.


----------

